

Ask HN: What is a good % of active users? - arturadib

I'm trying to gauge the acceptance of my startup by looking at the percentage of active users (out of all users that have signed up so far).<p>Ideally, I'd like to compare my numbers with those of other startups.<p>But I can't seem to find any such information. Evernote seems to be the most open when it comes to this type of stats, still I could not find active vs. signed-up.<p>I do expect it to be low, as the site has been under heavy beta testing, but I need a baseline to make a better judgment.<p>Any insight is welcome!<p>For the curious: The startup is Feedlooks.com
======
exline
Unrelated to your question, but this is the second site I've seen recently
here at HN where the images flip past to fast. Perhaps I'm getting to old, but
when you have images and words describing the images, I need more time to read
it. I know the controls are there, but still by default, if you have text that
you want me to read, then give me a chance to read it.

I think that you are going to get very different %'s based on the type of app.
I have a SaaS so it's different, but for what its worth, my conversion rate
from trial users to paying users (which are my active users) is less than 5%.

I'm curious what your business model is. I'm in your target market since I use
google reader.

------
DiaHacker

        * A large percentage of Twitter accounts are inactive, with about 25% of accounts having no followers and about 40% of accounts having never sent a single Tweet.
        * About 80% of all Twitter users have tweeted fewer than ten times.
        * Only about 17% of registered Twitter accounts sent a Tweet in December 2009, an all-time-low.

------
imp
Every application is going to be different, so comparing to other sites is
only moderately useful. The more important question is whether your % of
active users is increasing over time. That's way more important than how it
compares to everyone else.

